# what do you do when you're LATE?



## mitsukai (Mar 16, 2006)

what do you lovely gals do when you really wanted to look fab today, but you should have left the house about 5 minutes ago?

i usually go light on the face, just bare escentuals powder instead of full-on foundation, and one, maybe two eye colors, as fast as i can.. something simple that i know works on me, and mascara. but then i'm like, ugh, i don't look so fab  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





tips?


----------



## glitterbomb (Mar 16, 2006)

i usually just moisturize and apply concealer to my face, if it's summer i quickly dust on some bronzer.  they i smudge a kohl liner, some mascara (dont even bother with a curler), and chapstick

another thing i do sometimes is just bring Pearl CCB with me, and apply it on my eyelid, browbone, cheekbones, and center of my lips.  pearl really is the definition of "multipurpose".  it looks really clean and fresh.  i also do this with Fawntastic CCB on eyelid, cheekbones, and lips.


----------



## x20Deepx (Mar 16, 2006)

When I'm late, I either don't bother with makeup or I bring a concealer, eyeliner, and bronzer with me to apply on the subway.


----------



## Isis (Mar 16, 2006)

I'm hardly ever late, but this is my solution to those mornings:

*Moisturize
*Conceal
*light wash of color from lid to browbone (think stila's kitten or MAC Sunday Best)
*brow pencil
*mascara (2 coats if you've got that extra second) &
*bold lip color


----------



## mitsukai (Mar 16, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *x20Deepx* 
_When I'm late, I either don't bother with makeup or I bring a concealer, eyeliner, and bronzer with me to apply on the subway._

 
lucky you! i have to have concealer under my eyes, and mascara on, at the VERY least, or i look completely dead! and i walk to class.. no subway rides for me. not yet at least 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i just need to be better at waking up in the morning


----------



## nakobear (Mar 17, 2006)

Every morning is a rush out the door for me...I cheat and I put on parts of my makeup during the day but make sure I have foundation on (I use Jane Iredale) and then add a little liner and brown pencil as soon as I get to my desk at work...


----------



## JGunnar (Mar 17, 2006)

I either dont do any or I throw Honey Lust on my lid, Mulch on my crease and Sketch in my out V. Then I do a liquid line and grab some gloss. It's honestly that fastest thing I know how to do and still look decent.


----------



## pr1nces583 (Mar 17, 2006)

i tend to skip working so much on my eyes. instead of foundation i use concealer, benetint and benefit dandelion. light colour e/s or s/s as a wash, mascara and im good to go
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 if ive got time ill use kohl as a liner too.


----------



## kare31 (Mar 17, 2006)

When I'm short of time, but have to look nice:

1.  I've already washed and moisturized my face
2.  Primer
3.  Light concealor on any acne spots, under eyes, around nose
4.  NARS multiple in Maui (dusty rose) on cheeks, lips, eye crease, applied with fingers. (Love these things, so quick and easy)
5.  Laura Mercier Powder Foundation, swiped on with sponge, buffed out  with hands
6.  Shu basic mascara (doesnt clump or smear, can swipe on quickly)

I keep these items in purse, except for the primer, so that if i get stuck out somewhere, and need some polish, I'm good to go.


----------



## cyens (Mar 18, 2006)

when I have no time at all, I wsh my face, moisturise, put concealer, some blush and lip gloss... 5 min top chrono


One of my bigest pet peeves is seing people puting make-up in the bus or the subway... A lot of them look realy disgusting also...
That reminds me of this women every moring puting her eye shadow by licking her finger to wet her eyesadow before puting it on... or this other girl that used to put sooo much fucken mascara and curling them also. Or this other girl who uses about 45 diffenrent products...

SORRY but I hate to see those when I go to work in the morning, do it somewhere else then public places, you just look nasty!


----------



## mitsukai (Mar 18, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cyens* 
_when I have no time at all, I wsh my face, moisturise, put concealer, some blush and lip gloss... 5 min top chrono


One of my bigest pet peeves is seing people puting make-up in the bus or the subway... A lot of them look realy disgusting also...
That reminds me of this women every moring puting her eye shadow by licking her finger to wet her eyesadow before puting it on... or this other girl that used to put sooo much fucken mascara and curling them also. Or this other girl who uses about 45 diffenrent products...

SORRY but I hate to see those when I go to work in the morning, do it somewhere else then public places, you just look nasty!_

 

eww, thats yucky.


----------



## Pushpa (Mar 18, 2006)

i am always on time when it doesn't matter and alway late when it does


i put on foundation bronzer, eyeliner lots of mascara and clear lipgloss or a red l/s


----------



## bellaetoile (Mar 18, 2006)

i've mastered the art of applying makeup in the car while driving to wherever i need to go, like every other female in california, haha.

but if i'm late and need to look nice, i usually just end up shortnening my makeup, such as only one eyeshadow color with liner, versus three or four colors and fluid line and pigment, and then i shave off some time by just doing bronzer instead of an MSF and blush. also, i'll skip the primer stages, and stuff like that. basically just my routine, minus the more intricate steps.


----------



## YOOTOPiA (Mar 18, 2006)

when i have absolutely no time i just grab a chapstick or lip gelee. if i have a few minutes to spare then i put on tech, blush, brule as a wash and curl my lashes. i find shiseido hydro shadows to be great for a quick eye, just swipe swipe and youre done.


----------



## joytheobscure (Mar 18, 2006)

I use a coordinated set- like my naturally eccentric quad with a blushcreme and lippie to match.  I'm normally late- thats just me, I do my makeup and drive faster to get where I'm going,  I do my eyes as normal skip lining lips or using more than one blush product- and throw five lipsticks in my purse that match and play with my lipsticks on my way.. if I'm 15 minutes late I just throw all my makeup in a bag and do it in the car.   <g>   Joy<---tends to get road rage at the people in front of me who aren't as late as I am (I drive two lane roads to work all the way).


----------



## 2_pink (Mar 22, 2006)

Im usually rushing, but when im REALLY rushing i'll just use some BareMinerals instead of full on primer & foundation, a neutral e/s that will double as a lid & highlight color, then a neutral brown, beige or pink color for the crease, brows, light mascara, lower liner, Benefit Dallas (doubles as a blush & bronzer) and then a TLC with some light gloss. 

Hmmm..maybe it sounds like a lot, but it cuts down the time considerably.


----------



## bebs (Mar 22, 2006)

when I'm really running late (I have a small bag that is in a bag that I can grab for in the car really fast without having to pack) it now has in it blot powder, 129sh, prrr, smolder, mascara x, melon in a vial, and a vial in tan, and those great new studio touch-up stick 

<3 its saved me many times


----------



## mitsukai (Mar 22, 2006)

i like the idea of sets, but i hate l/s in a pot, or putting it on with a brush. just.. weird. hehe.

if im SUPER late its just foundation and mascara but usually i like to have an e/s or two 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and lipgloss!


----------



## pugmommy7 (Mar 22, 2006)

be foundation,no spot coverage.
mascara
brow powder
covergirl peaches and gleam wetslicks
but these days being a stay at home mom i have free mornings, that will change when they are older.

and in the summer i do moisturizer w/ spf
waterproof mascara( i know it is evil. i only use it in the summer and not at the pool, just when going out)
brows
tlc


----------



## afterglow (Mar 23, 2006)

When I'm _really_ late, I'll just slap on some concealer, powder, Bronze e/s and curl my lashes, do my brows, and chuck some l/s into my jacket pocket.  Takes under 5 minutes, for sure, probably around 3 even.  But usually I'm not late.  **knocks on wood**


----------



## shabdebaz (Mar 23, 2006)

If I'm running late for work, I'm kinda screwed 'cause no skimping there.  SO, I try not to ever be running late for work.  Otherwise, Studio Tech, Peachykeen blush, Bronze tinted lip balm and my beloved Shiseido eyelash curler.  That's all.


----------



## Katgirl625 (Mar 26, 2006)

If I'm late (uh, every other day...), it's Taupeographic shadestick and shroom.  Done.


----------



## kaliraksha (Mar 26, 2006)

When I'm late... I exfoliate my face and put on moisturizer (this step has been skipped) .. then it's just mascara, sharkskin shadestick and lipgloss... and I always carry studio fix in my purse... so that gets put on discreetly somewhere as am I walking or sitting in the car waiting.


----------



## mspixieears (Mar 26, 2006)

I know the rest of me is probably a mess, but I figure if I can momentarily dazzle with a gorgeous lip colour, it's ok. I do always make sure I have a facial moisturiser with SPF on. And of course, my face is clean before that goes on.


----------



## nines (Mar 27, 2006)

I usually put on make up in my office.  My boss and colleagues don't mind because they do the same thing!

However, when I'm really in a hurry:

Foundation that I also use as a concealer
Pressed Powder
A good eyeshadow base that highlights my browbone well
Eyeliner
Lash Curler
Blush
Lip gloss


----------



## Cyn (Mar 27, 2006)

I like putting on concealer under and on my eyes, curl my lashes, line my eyes with a dark pencil and the rims, lastly put on a bit of colored gloss. on my lips.

Dunzo!


----------



## d_flawless (Mar 27, 2006)

i always run late, esp. for work, so what i do to get ready in like 10 mins is 2 coats mascara (take your time, it looks way better), blacktrack fluidline on waterline, some bright shadow (love freshwater for this) on bottom lash line, smudged/applied with 219 brush, then do studio fix applied with the 129 (i swear i'm the only one who does this) with a spritz of fix+ after - concentrating it under my eyes and such (i don't have hella bad circles or anything, so i can skip concealer if i need to) beforehand, bronzer and naked you with a 187, and i curl my lashes after heating it with a blowdryer...i seriously can throw on some gloss and line my lips in 2 seconds, pref. something neutral (subculture + instant gold is hot), and i seriously could care less about brows when i gotta jet...they're thin, but they're even
hope this helps, i know i picked up a few suggestions!


----------



## ashleigh (Mar 31, 2006)

prescriptives virtual skin (covers well so concealer isnt necessary and it takes like 1 minute to apply)

quick application of nars torrid or mac peachykeen

whatever lipgloss.  i actually keep 'all purpose' lipgloss that matches every possible makeup look in my bag just in case i need to put it on on the go

highlight browbone, something pretty on my lids and liner

doesn't take more than 5-10 minutes


----------



## coachkitten (Apr 1, 2006)

*Bronzer is key!*

Anytime I am in a hurry I do a little studio fix all over, light bronzer, gold shimmery shadow, and mascara.  It isn't the best but at least I look semi-awake!


----------



## bambieyez06 (Apr 1, 2006)

Well to be honest....

If I'm late ladies.. and I don't have time to do my full application 
.....

"Hello Work.. I can' come in... I'm sick.. ugh **cough**"

and right back in the bed I go....

tomorrow would be a better day for makeup anyways...

hehehehheheheh.... thats just me though!


----------



## SoHeartc0rex3 (Jul 8, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bebs* 
_when I'm really running late (I have a small bag that is in a bag that I can grab for in the car really fast without having to pack) it now has in it blot powder, 129sh, prrr, smolder, mascara x, melon in a vial, and a vial in tan, and those great new studio touch-up stick 

<3 its saved me many times  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
That's a great idea!


----------



## maxcat (Jul 8, 2006)

Good fast foundation like StudioFix Fluid or Face and body... 
One-colour eyes like Vex or Shroom or Patina or Soba... 
mascara - 
and focus on the lips and wear a fab fab combo of colors. Lips take about three minutes to do spectacularly with  two to four products, while eyes take for flipping evvveerrrr...


----------



## kanjoos86 (Jul 8, 2006)

when im late i wash my face.


----------



## oulala (Jul 12, 2006)

When I should have left 5 minutes ago... I leave another fifteen minutes later.

8)


----------



## BinkysBaby (Jul 12, 2006)

When I'm late, I put on MAC Studio Fix in NW45 and MAC Smolder eye liner.  In the car, I put my eye brows on with MAC brow pencil in stud, MAC oh baby lip glass, and black mascara.


----------



## Lady_MAC (Jul 12, 2006)

-Put Twinks on my lid and crease
-I use a powerpoint instead of a fluidline
-Apply mascara
-Apply Beaux l/l


----------



## user6 (Jul 12, 2006)

Ok, well normally I only have a few mins. to get makeup on anyway cause of my 2 hellion boys! But this is normally what I look like, 





and all I do is moisturize, apply my studio fix compact, one thin line of eyeliner on my top lid, mascara, and a light colored l/s or l/g that will fit in my purse, then I stick whatever I used on my lips, and blot film in my purse!!! This takes about 4-6 minutes to do!!!!


----------



## stevoulina (Jul 13, 2006)

-Neutrogena Healthy Skin Enhancer in Light to Neutral (moisturizer,foundation and sunscreen all in 1 product!)
-L'Oreal True Match Concealer in Warm Fair/Light (when needed)
-MAC Blot Powder in Medium
-Rimmel Soft Cream Blush in Soft Kiss
-Bronzing pearls or blush
-Revlon Super Lustrous Lip Gloss in Nude Lustre

and I'm out of the door!


----------



## Temptasia (Jul 13, 2006)

Thank god for BE Bareminerals Powder Foundation. 

I buff it on, fill in brows and a put on a coat of mascara to hold a curl.

Since my lips are naturally really pigmented, clear gloss is fine. 

A swipe of bronzer or sheer blush to freshen it up.


----------



## Rockell (Jul 15, 2006)

To look alive, I need mascara, concealor, and color on my lips. Everything else I can do without. So, my go to "running late" face is:
-conceal with Kevyn Aucoin Sensual Skin Enhancer
-Loose Blot
-MSF on cheeks
-wash of a taupe e/s
-mascara!!
-TLC in Petting Pink


----------



## Patricia (Jul 15, 2006)

apply undereye concealer, some Pearl ccb in the middle of my lids and my eyebrow and some bronzer al over my face...


----------



## Raerae (Jul 16, 2006)

is it a bad thing if when I'm running late, i just think to myself, "F it, i'm gonna be late today" and finish my normal routine? LOL


----------



## VeganChick (Jul 21, 2006)

When I'm crunched for time...like this morning, woke up 20 min before I had to leave, and had to shower, get dressed, do my hair and makeup (eek!)...I just apply foundation a bit heavier than normal (I have pretty light stuff) to cover any imperfections, apply some mascara (forgo the curler), blush and apply some gloss/balm. Sometimes I add a quick swipe of eyeshadow. Oh, and I always moisturize beforehand.
Sometimes, like this morning, I got lucky and I had been experimenting with eyeliner and I fell asleep with it on and when I wiped the black off this morning I was left with a tiny line, it looked better than it normally does! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 So yes, my dark eyeliner tip...if you're rushed for time or your application's just sloppy, apply it dark and in a thick line and then take a q-tip (my fav makeup helper), wet it with water or an eye makeup remover and remove most of the eyeliner. After a practice or two, you should get just the right technique for you. I used to do this all the time with those drugstore-brand less-than-perfect pencils that gave me a thick line...and when I couldn't apply a thin enough line on the bottom.


----------



## asnbrb (Jul 21, 2006)

I'm hardly ever late and when I think I am, I'm usually fifteen minutes early.  When I'm rushing I use:

concealer under the eyes and on certain spots.  
foundation and powder
mascara
bright ass lipstick


----------



## myrifle (Jul 21, 2006)

I put mulch in my crease
fill in brows
apply bronzer
and curl my lashes/mascara
Takes less than 5 minutes


----------



## Esperanza (Jul 21, 2006)

I always try to be on time, but sometimes it happens... so this is my "in case of emergency" makeup: 

*Face*: 
- A good moisturizer (like Galénic, Avène or Caudalie: perfect for a colorless complexion after a short night!)
- Concealer where it's necessary (MAC Select Cover-Up or YSL Radiant Touch are definitely THE perfect tools for that)
- Loose Powder & blush 

*Eyes*:
- Less is more: nude e/s + black or brown mascara (+ e/k sometimes)

*Lips*: 
- gloss


----------



## cno64 (Jul 21, 2006)

In a hurry, I skip foundation, and just brush loose powder all over my face. Then it's a couple of quick swipes of [usually] Coygirl, a gorgeous neutral like "Sunny Daze" over lids to crease, Bobbi Brown "Bone Shimmer" shadow to highlight, a bit of black or dark brown liner on outer corners of upper lids, black mascara, an extra-flattering lipcolor like "Lovemate" or "New York Apple" and I call it quits.


----------



## moonrevel (Jul 21, 2006)

Essentially, I hurry.  I do the same thing I had planned on doing, but I do it really quickly.  I specifically lay everything out the night before so that in case I am late, I don't have to think about it, I just do it.


----------



## scrapbookromance (Jul 21, 2006)

wash face, moisturize, green concealer, BE foundation real quick, mascara, chapstick. if I find myself to have an extra minute after that some fluidline on my waterline, maybe tightline, and shroom under my brow and bow of my lip. I always carry my c-thru lipglass and blot powder in my purse.

^^that's probably why when people see me outside of school they think I'm wearing a lot of makeup haha


----------



## venacava (Jul 22, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Raerae* 
_is it a bad thing if when I'm running late, i just think to myself, "F it, i'm gonna be late today" and finish my normal routine? LOL_

 
Same!


----------



## Summer (Jul 22, 2006)

well, I am never late 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







but if I feel pressed for time, I will just do a one shadow look, quick eyeliner, swipe of mascara and dust mineral foundation makeup on. Put a little blush. l/g can take a sec. All in all, it's about a 2 minute process for a cliff note version of a full makeup look.


----------



## Oonie (Jul 22, 2006)

Concealer, powder, Fix+, Curl lashes and Mascara, and lips...I have l/s and l/g in my purse, tote bag and at my desk at work.


----------



## valley (Jul 23, 2006)

I cant remember if I answered this thread already or not - when I'm super late I blend select tint with my fingers with rose d'or as a bronzer then I run my powder brush over my t zone. I only clean the brush once a week so it usually has something on it.

If I have more time I use nude ccb as a highlight/eye shadow base and run out the door.  

I am lazy, and I'm okay with that


----------



## calliestar (Jul 23, 2006)

If I'm late (or in a very simplistic mood) I just put on Bare Minerals foundation, a bit of color on my cheeks, mascara, and either lipbalm or maybe a bit of lipstick.  Then I put on gloss in the car if I'm going to do gloss.


----------

